# Work in australia



## odday (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there 
I'm a general practitioner doctor working in Dubai ,I want to know how to work and immigrate to Australia?


----------



## uprizing (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there - have you created a profile on TinyCV yet - do a google search for them of go to @tinycvonline via twitter. TinyCV let's you connect directly with employers and recruiters across OZ. Good luck.


----------



## odday (Sep 4, 2011)

uprizing said:


> Hi there - have you created a profile on TinyCV yet - do a google search for them of go to @tinycvonline via twitter. TinyCV let's you connect directly with employers and recruiters across OZ. Good luck.


Thank you for the valuable advice .


----------



## oceantide24 (Sep 21, 2011)

this is definitely useful. I'll pass this on to a friend.


----------

